
Cruiser - Javascript Parser Generator - nreece
http://code.google.com/p/cruiser/wiki/Parse
======
brianr
Interesting. For anyone interested in a more powerful, yacc-style javascript
parser generator, check out JS/CC: <http://jscc.jmksf.com/> . I've used it to
generate a parser for spreadsheet formulas; the interface to use it is pretty
clunky (since it's written in javascript and runs in the browser) but it got
the job done.

